# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  सात दिनों में वजन कैसे घटाएं अपना वजन

## Krishna

यदि आप एक सप्ताह बाद होने वाली किसी पार्टी में हॉट एंड सेक्सी लगना चाहती हैं, शॉर्ट ड्रेसेस पहनना चाहती हैं। आपके भीतर पार्टी में जाने का जबरदस्त उत्साह है, लेकिन आपके ऊपर चढ़ गयी कुछ चर्बी आपको परेशान कर रही है। इस पार्टी में जाने के लिए आप सोच रही हैं कि आप वजन कैसे घटाएं, कैसे अपनी दिनचर्या में बदलाव करें।

----------


## Krishna

वैसे वजन घटाना मुश्किल नहीं है। बस आपको एक ऐसे फिटनेस प्लान की जरूरत होगी जो केवल सात दिन में आपके फिटनेस से जुड़े ये सारे सपने पूरे कर दे। आपको अपनी डाइट में नमक की मात्रा कम करनी होगी। आइए जानें आखिर सात दिनों में वजन कैसे घटाएं।

----------


## Krishna

सुबह उठते ही प्रतिदिन एक गिलास गुनगुने पानी में 1 नींबू का रस और 1 चम्मच शहद मिलाकर पीना शुरू कर दें।

जंकफूड का सेवन करना बंद कर दें। कभी-कभी जंक फूड खाने की आदत को भी त्याग दें।

----------


## Krishna

खाना एक निश्चित समय पर खाएं इसके अलावा सोने से दो घंटे पहले खाना खाएं। 


खाने में मौजूद कृत्रिम या अतिरिक्त शुगर लेने से बचें। इसके अलावा अत्यधिक तेल, मसाले वाले भोजन का सेवन ना करें।


खाने में फाइबर की ज्यादा से ज्यादा मात्रा लें।

----------


## Krishna

फलों और हरी सब्जियों की मात्रा अपनी डाइट में बढ़ा दें।
सादी ब्रेड के बजाय ओट मील ब्रेड या मल्टी ग्रेन ब्रेड का इस्तेमाल करें।


फुलक्रीम दूध के उत्पादों को छोड़ टोंड दूध और टोंड दूध से बनी दही, पनीर और अन्य सामग्री का इस्तेमाल करें।
प्रतिदिन 30 से 45 मिनट जरूर टहलें। दिन में 2 से 3 बार टहलने जाएं। मॉर्निंग वॉक के अलावा लंच और डिनर के बाद भी टहलें। लंच के बाद वॉक करने से थकान नहीं होगी।

----------


## Krishna

अगर आप रात में 8.30 बजे खाना खा रहे हैं, तो  चपाती और चावल के बजाय दाल और सब्जियों को प्राथमिकता दें। रात में हल्का खाना खायें।
पूरे दिन में 12 से 15 गिलास पानी पीएं, संभव हो तो गुनगुना पानी अधिक पीएं।


हर समय न खाएं कभी भी फ्रिज खोलते ही कुछ भी न खा लें।
खाना जब भी खाएं 15-20 मिनट लेकर आराम से चबा-चबा कर खाएं।

----------


## Krishna

फल और सब्जियां मौसम के अनुसार खाएं।
चपाती पर घी या मक्खन न लगवाएं।


आटे में सोया बीन या चने इत्यादि मिलवा लें।
यदि आपका काम बैठने का  है तो हर एक घंटे बाद 5 मिनट के लिए जरूर टहलें।

----------


## Krishna

हमेशा सक्रिय रहें। जिम तभी ज्वाइन करें जब शरीर के किसी एक भाग को फिट करना हो लेकिन फिट रहने के लिए जिम न ज्वाइन करें क्योकि बहुत से लोग जिम लगातार नहीं जा पाते । इसलिए प्रतिदिन हल्के व्यायामों पर ही ध्यान दें।


नारियल पानी, नींबू सोडा इत्यादि लेते रहें। ये न सिर्फ वजन कम करने बल्कि टॉक्सिन घटाने में भी महत्वपूर्ण भमिका निभाते हैं।
रिच फूड जेसे चॉकलेट, केक, टॉफी, आइसक्रीम, कैंडी इत्यादि को बिल्कुल भी न खाएं।


आलू, अरबी, कचालू इत्यादि भी न खाएं और चावल भी मांड निकाल कर खाएं।
ओवर ईटिंग न करें और बीच-बीच में भूख लगे तो सलाद गाजर, खीरा, ककड़ी भूने चने, सलाद, मुरमुरे,  रोस्टेड स्नैक्स इत्यादि खा सकते हैं।


सात दिन के लिए आप इस डाइट चार्ट पर अमल करें और फिर देखें कि किस तरह आपकी फिगर फिट हो जाता है और आप शॉर्ट ड्रेसेस पहन कर पार्टी में हॉट एंड सेक्सी लग सकती हैं।

----------

